# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  White Brazilian (Me) - GEdmatch Results Eurogenes K13 and MDLP K16.

## Duarte

GEDmatch K13

Admix Results (sorted)

#
Population
Percent

1
North Atlantic
37.44

2
West Med
28.54

3
East Med
11.17

4
Baltic
8.95

5
Sub Saharan
4.88

6
Wet Asian
2.32

7
Northeast African
2.29

8
Red Sea
1.67

9
American
1.42

10
East Asian
0.66

11
Oceanian
0.66







Single Population Sharing

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Spanish Extremadura
5.96

2
Spanish Andalucia
6.32

3
Spanish Castilla La Mancha
6.62

4
Portuguese
6.7

5
Spanish Murcia
6.71

6
Spanish Galicia
6.74

7
Spanish Castilla Y Leon
6.81

8
Spanish Cantabria
6.92

9
Spanish Valencia
7.08

10
Spanish Cataluna
7.6

11
Spanish Aragon
8.42

12
Southwest French
9.07

13
North Italian
12.09

14
French
13.75

15
Tuscan
17.48

16
French Basque
17.72

17
South Dutch
19.23

18
West German
19.41

19
Southeast English
23.09

20
Southwest English
23.17



Mixed Mode Population Sharing

#
Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1
94.1% Castilla La Mancha
5.9% Biaka Pygmy
2.72

2
94.4% Castilla La Mancha
5.6% Bantu SE
2.72

3
94.5% Castilla La Mancha
5.5% Bantu SW
2.73

4
93.9% Castilla La Mancha
6.1% Luhya
2.79

5
93.8% Castilla La Mancha
6.2% Bantu NE
2.8

6
94.6% Castilla La Mancha
5.4% Mandenka
2.83

7
95% Castilla La Mancha
5% Yoruban
2.9

8
93.8% Castilla La Mancha
6.2% Mbuti Pygmy
3

9
93.7% Spanish Cantabria
6.3% Bantu NE
3.2

10
94.7% Spanish Andalucia
5.3% Biaka Pygmy
3.23

11
94.9% Spanish Andalucia
5.1% Bantu SE
3.24

12
93.8% Spanish Cantabria
6.2% Luhya
3.24

13
95% Spanish Andalucia
5% Bantu SW
3.24

14
93.6% Spanish Cantabria
6.4% Mbuty Pygmy
3.25

15
94.5% Spanish Andalucia
5.5% Luhya
3.28

16
94.4% Spanish Andalucia
5.6% Bantu NE
3.29

17
94.1% Spanish Cantabria
5.9% Biaka Pygmy
3.3

18
95.2% Spanish Andalucia
4.8% Mandenka
3.31

19
93.7% Spanish Castilla La Mancha
6.3% San
3.34

20
95.4% Spanish Andalucia
4.6% Yoruban
3.36



MDLP K16 Mosern Oracle Results

Admix Results (sorted)

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolitic
34.08

2
Caucasian
17.31

3
NorthEastEuropean
16.65

4
Steppe
16.27

5
Subsaharian
5.59

6
NorthAfrican
4.69

7
NearEast
2.72

8
Amerindian
1.19

9
EastAfrican
0.65

10
Oceanic
0.47

11
Australian
0.36



Single Population Sharing

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Portuguese (Portugal)
5.91

2
Spanish (Extremadura)
6.09

3
Spanish (Spain)
6.36

4
Spanish (Galicia)
6.62

5
Spanish (Murcia)
6.89

6
Spanish (Baleares)
7.1

7
Spanish (Andalucia)
7.8

8
Spanish (Cataluna)
7.92

9
Provencal (Provence)
8.04

10
Spanish (Castilla Y Leon)
8.31

11
Spanish (Valencia)
8.57

12
Swiss (Switzerland)
9.75

13
Spanish (Castilla La Mancha)
9.76

14
Spanish (Canarias)
10.09

15
French (NorthwestFrance)
10.39

16
French (EastFrance)
10.46

17
French (France)
10.47

18
Corsican (Corsica)
10.77

19
Spanish (Aragon)
10.8

20
Italian (Friul)
10.98



Mixed Mode Population Sharing

#
Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1
94.7% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.3% Esan (Nigeria)
1.99

2
94.7% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.3% Yoruba (Nigeria)
2

3
94.5% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.5% Gambiam (Gambia)
2.02

4
94.5% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.5% Mandenka (Gambia)
2.03

5
94.5% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.5% Mende (Sierra Leone)
2.04

6
94.2% Spanish (Extremadura)
5.8% Bantu (SA Herero)
2.23

7
93.7% Spanish (Extremadura)
6.3% Luhya (Kenya)
2.35

8
93.6% Spanish (Extremadura)
6.4% Luo (Kenia)
2.4

9
92.4% Spanish (Extremadura)
7.6% Siddi (Makran)
2.51

10
94.4% Spanish (Spain)
5.6% Mandenka (Gambia)
2.61

11
94.5% Spanish (Spain)
5.5% Gambian (Gambia)
2.62

12
94.7% Spanish (Spain)
5.3% Yoruba (Nigeria)
2.72

13
94.7% Spanish (Spain)
5.3% Esan (Nigeria)
2.74

14
93.2% Spanish (Spain)
6.8% Afroamerican (Denver)
2.75

15
94.6% Spanish (Spain)
5.4% Mende (Sierra Leone)
2.76

16
94.2% Spanish (Spain)
5.8% Bantu (SA Herero)
2.9

17
93.6% Spanish (Spain)
6.4% Luhya (Kenya)
2.93

18
93.6% Spanish (Spain)
6.4% Luo (Kenia)
2.97

19
92.5% Spanish (Spain)
7.5% Siddi (Makran)
3.16

20
92.8% Spanish (Extremadura)
7.2% Maasai (Ayodo)
3.69

----------


## Duarte

Erratum: Castilla La Mancha = Spanish Castilla La Mancha

----------


## Ygorcs

Very interesting results. You seem to have a bit more European ancestry than the average Brazilian whites, who have ~80% to ~90% European ancestry, but apart from that you seem to have the "classical" Brazilian mix, which varies in proportion across the "races": European + African + Amerindian. It's interesting, though, that you have much more African than Native American ancestry, whereas many other Brazilian whites I have seen carry about as much Native American ancestry as African one.

By the way, some of the results give you closer sharing with Spanish people from Extremadura and Andalucia, but MDLP K16 Mosern Oracle Results give you closer relationship to the Portuguese. I wonder if that's just the result of other calculators lacking better coverage of Portuguese people's DNA in their database. Or do you actually have a more recent Spanish ancestry? Many people, even Brazilians themselves, are aware of the large Italian and Portuguese immigration to Brazil, and even about the Syrian-Lebanese, German and Japanese diasporas, but they do not know that Spanish immigrants were the 3rd largest diaspora in Brazil during the height of the European immigration to the country around 1860-1940. There are probably more than 15 million (partial) descendants of Spanish immigrants in Brazil.

----------


## Duarte

Hello Ygorcs

Thanks for the reply. You're kind.

My paternal ancestors were ancient Portuguese who arrived in the region of Ouro Preto, State of Minas Gerais, Brazil, around 1750. My maternal ancestors are a mixture of Portuguese and Spanish that arrived in the same region in the early 20th century (1908).

My mother has 75% of Portuguese ancestry (family originating from Aveiro) and 25% of Spanish ancestry (family originating from Andalucia).

My autosomal results in MyHeritage DNA are the follows: Iberian - 64.3%, North and Western European - 16.8%, Italian - 9.6%, North African - 5%, Nigerian - 4.3%. 

The same results in Family Tree DNA - FTDNA are the follows: Iberia - 67%, West and Central Europe - 20%, Middle Eastern (North Africa) - 5%, African (West Africa) - 3%, Trace Results - 5% (< 2% Southeast Europe, <2% Sephardic, <2% South Central Africa).

The autosomal tests performed on DNA.LAND and GenePlaza maintain, basically, the same proportions of European and African ancestry (including in African Ancestry the North Africa) of MyHeritage and FTDNA companies. The divergences are even greater at the level of detail of European and African populations from which the general sum by continent is reached. In terms of Europe, the numbers say that I am more an Iberian-Spanish than an Iberian-Portuguese and, in Subsaharan Africa, the Yoruba and Esan populations always predominate. Amerindian percentages are always small.

Fraternal Greetings,
Duarte

----------


## Duarte

EUROGENES EUtest V2 K15 Oracle Results

Admix Results (sorted)

#
Population
Percent

1
Atlantic
26.75

2
West Med
24.65

3
North Sea
20.6

4
East Med
7.8

5
Sub Saharan
4.69

6
Baltic
4.02

7
Eastern Europe
2.87

8
Northeast African
2.7

9
West Asian
2.02

10
Red Sea
1.7

11
Amerindian
1.16

12
Southeast Asian
0.54

13
Oceanian
0.5



Single Population Sharing

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Portuguese
6.45

2
Spanish Extremadura
7.06

3
Spanish Galicia
7.23

4
Spanish Castilla Y Leon
7.49

5
Spanish Cantabria
7.5

6
Spanish Murcia
7.67

7
Spanish Cataluna
7.96

8
Spanish Castilla La Mancha
8.74

9
Spanish Andalucia
8.89

10
Spanish Valencia
9.19

11
Spanish Aragon
9.86

12
Southwest French
10.23

13
North Italian
11.78

14
French
13.43

15
Tuscan
17.3

16
South Dutch
17.89

17
French Basque
18.03

18
West German
19.87

19
Southwest English
20.5

20
Serbian
21.33



Mixed Mode Population Sharing

#
Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1
94% Spanish Cantabria
6% Mbuti Pygmy
4.61

2
94.1% Spanish Cantabria
5.9% Bantu NE
4.64

3
94.2% Spanish Cantabria
5.8% Luhya
4.65

4
93.6% Spanish Cantabria
6.4% San
4.66

5
94.5% Spanish Cantabria
5.5% Biaka Pygmy
4.73

6
96.4% Portuguese
3.6% Yoruban
4.78

7
96.1% Portuguese
3.9% Bantu SW
4.78

8
96% Portuguese
4% Bantu SE
4.78

9
96.2% Portuguese
3.8% Mandenka
4.79

10
95.9% Portuguese
4.1% Biaka Pygmy
4.81

11
94.8% Spanish Cantabria
5.2% Bantu SE
4.82

12
94,9% Spanish Cantabria
5,1% Bantu SW
4.85

13
95.7% Portuguese
4.3% Luhya
4.86

14
95.7% Portuguese
4.3% Bantu NE
4.87

15
93.6% Spanish Cantabria
6.4% Sudanese
4.91

16
95.7% Portuguese
4.3% Mbuti Pygmy
4.93

17
95.1% Spanish Cantabria
4.9% Mandenka
4.95

18
95.4% Spanish Cantabria
4.6% Yoruban
5.04

19
93.8% Spanish Cantabria
6.2% Ethiopian Anuak
5.09

20
95.7% Portuguese
4.3% San
5.14

----------


## Govan

So still closest to Portuguese and Spaniards.

White Brazilians might have some Amerindians and African, they are still close to their main ancestors like most Americans are to British people.

----------


## Duarte

Hello Govan.
Thanks by reply. I agree with you. Regards.

----------


## nuno77

> My paternal ancestors were ancient Portuguese who arrived in the region of Ouro Preto, State of Minas Gerais, Brazil, around 1750. My maternal ancestors are a mixture of Portuguese and Spanish that arrived in the same region in the early 20th century (1908).
> 
> My mother has 75% of Portuguese ancestry (family originating from Aveiro) and 25% of Spanish ancestry (family originating from Andalucia).


Duarte, do you know the specific areas (freguesias/concelhos)?

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> So still closest to Portuguese and Spaniards.
> 
> White Brazilians might have some Amerindians and African, they are still close to their main ancestors like most Americans are to British people.


African ancestry and considered white? only in Brazil!

----------


## Duarte

> Duarte, do you know the specific areas (freguesias/concelhos)?


Minho and Aveiro.

----------


## Duarte

> African ancestry and considered white? only in Brazil!


Yes, probably only in Brazil.
In Brazil, what matters is the phenotype and not the biotype,
Only the labs see the biotype. What the eyes see is the phenotype. The odious racial discrimination that occurs around the world takes into account what the eyes see and not what is engraved in their genes.
Below I post a link with my photos showing my appearance (phenotype) and challenge you to do the same by posting yours pics. Let's see who looks whiter in the eyes of society and who would be the most likely victim of discrimination in a white society.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...3c?usp=sharing

----------


## Angela

So far as I know, only in the U.S. was the "one drop" rule applied. Of course, they had to prove it, which is why people were forced to leave their areas, families etc. 

Horrible, all of it, but Brazil's way of dealing with it was more sensible. It worked the same way in Cuba and South Africa.

----------


## nuno77

> Minho and Aveiro.


Minho é uma província histórica.
Aveiro é um districto.

Concelho = município.

Freguesia é a menor divisão administrativa em Portugal e no antigo Império Português, semelhante à paróquia civil dos outros países.

----------


## Duarte

> Minho é uma província histórica.
> Aveiro é um districto.
> 
> Concelho = município.
> 
> Freguesia é a menor divisão administrativa em Portugal e no antigo Império Português, semelhante à paróquia civil dos outros países.


Hello Nuno.
The political division in Portugal is very different from the one adopted in Brazil, so I get confused a lot. In Brazil we have the States, within the States we have the Municipalities and we still have a State / Municipality that is the Federal District, which is the federal capital, Brasília. There are still metropolitan regions, which are not political divisions but economic divisions. For example, my hometown of Belo Horizonte has 2.3 million inhabitants, but it is the center of a metropolitan region that has 6 million inhabitants, the third largest in Brazil, behind only the metropolitan regions of São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro . Metropolitan regions have special status to address common issues related to transportation, sanitation, security, housing, environment, etc.
I do not know if I can answer satisfactory your question by the link attached below, with Family Tree DNA results informing the supposedly accurate origin's of of my oldest maternal ancestors and my oldest paternal ancestors. By the geographical coordinates, the first (maternal) would have come from the City of Aveiro, District of Aveiro, and the second (paternal) would have come from the City of Santarém, Ribatejo, and the City of Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island, Azores.
Big hug.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OTk...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Duarte

> So far as I know, only in the U.S. was the "one drop" rule applied. Of course, they had to prove it, which is why people were forced to leave their areas, families etc. 
> 
> Horrible, all of it, but Brazil's way of dealing with it was more sensible. It worked the same way in Cuba and South Africa.


Thanks for the additional explanations, Angela.
Greetings.

----------


## Georgewalley

> So far as I know, only in the U.S. was the "one drop" rule applied. Of course, they had to prove it, which is why people were forced to leave their areas, families etc. 
> 
> Horrible, all of it, but Brazil's way of dealing with it was more sensible. It worked the same way in Cuba and South Africa.


There was no dna testing in the past and many multi generational mulattoes passed as white in the US, based on the one drop rule at least 1/2 of all white Americans would be non white because it's highly unlikely someone don't have a single non Caucasian ancestor going back 400 years. The average Southern colonial have 1-2% SSA and even higher Amerindian often exceeding 3%. The reason why White North Americans are pred 95-100% European is because they received a continuous wave of migration that always refreshed the old population. Most white Americans in the Midwest, Coastal areas are of recent European origin.

----------


## nuno77

> Hello Nuno.
> By the geographical coordinates, the first (maternal) would have come from the City of Aveiro, District of Aveiro, and the second (paternal) would have come from the City of Santarém, Ribatejo, and the City of Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island, Azores.


Olá Duarte, 

so it seems you don't have anyone from the Minho region (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minho_(prov%C3%ADncia). Nowadays it corresponds to the districts of Braga and Viana do Castelo.
Braga and Guimarães are the biggest cities: you can find many people with these surnames.


You mention the city of Aveiro, which is also the name of a District. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aveiro...%C3%A7%C3%A3o)

Btw, it's the family name of Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro. Someone took a boat from Aveiro to Madeira ;) 
The district of Aveiro is very famous for its maritime skills.


You mention the city of Santarém, which is also the name of a District. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santar%C3%A9m


I was just curious if you knew the name of some small municipalities, but it seems your ancestors came from big cities.

Abraço

----------


## Duarte

> There was no dna testing in the past and many multi generational mulattoes passed as white in the US, based on the one drop rule at least 1/2 of all white Americans would be non white because it's highly unlikely someone don't have a single non Caucasian ancestor going back 400 years. The average Southern colonial have 1-2% SSA and even higher Amerindian often exceeding 3%. The reason why White North Americans are pred 95-100% European is because they received a continuous wave of migration that always refreshed the old population. Most white Americans in the Midwest, Coastal areas are of recent European origin.


Hi Georgewalley,
Thank you for your interest and participation. 
Duarte.

----------


## Duarte

> Olá Duarte, 
> 
> so it seems you don't have anyone from the Minho region (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minho_(prov%C3%ADncia). Nowadays it corresponds to the districts of Braga and Viana do Castelo.
> Braga and Guimarães are the biggest cities: you can find many people with these surnames.
> 
> 
> You mention the city of Aveiro, which is also the name of a District. 
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aveiro...%C3%A7%C3%A3o)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanations Nuno. I believe that in matters of Geography and geo-politics of Portugal I am not very good and would be disapproved in any school exam that I qualified to do. LMAO.
Thank you, once again, for the kindness and attention.
Grande abraço,
Duarte.

----------


## Angela

> There was no dna testing in the past and many multi generational mulattoes passed as white in the US, based on the one drop rule at least 1/2 of all white Americans would be non white because it's highly unlikely someone don't have a single non Caucasian ancestor going back 400 years. The average Southern colonial have 1-2% SSA and even higher Amerindian often exceeding 3%. The reason why White North Americans are pred 95-100% European is because they received a continuous wave of migration that always refreshed the old population. Most white Americans in the Midwest, Coastal areas are of recent European origin.


That's incorrect. A massive study was done on the subject, and the number of "white" Americans with "secret" SSA is extremely small. The vast majority of people in the U.S. have absolutely no SSA. Where it shows up most, predictably enough, is in the southern slave states. 

The British were not like the Portuguese. The admixed children they produced were firmly relegated to the "black" world where they admixed with people with more SSA, not less. 

See:
"The Genetic Ancestry of African Americans, Latinos and European Americans Across the U.S.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02929714004765

"Using a less conservative threshold, approximately 3.5% of European Americans have 1% or more African ancestry 

(Figure S8). Individuals with African ancestry are found at much higher frequencies in states in the South than in other parts of the US: about 5% of self-reported European Americans living in South Carolina and Louisiana have at least 2% African ancestry. Lowering the threshold to at least 1% African ancestry (potentially arising from one African genealogical ancestor within the last 11 generations), European Americans with African ancestry comprise as much as 12% of European Americans from Louisiana and South Carolina and about 1 in 10 individuals in other parts of the South (Figure S8)."

----------


## matty74

Yea, you definitely look 100% white European. You could easily pass for more central/northern European than Spanish/Iberian. Then again, as an American, my idea of a Brazilian is someone like Adriana Lima or Neymar. I think we often forget how diverse people are in South America.

----------


## matty74

> That's incorrect. A massive study was done on the subject, and the number of "white" Americans with "secret" SSA is extremely small. The vast majority of people in the U.S. have absolutely no SSA. Where it shows up most, predictably enough, is in the southern slave states. 
> 
> The British were not like the Portuguese. The admixed children they produced were firmly relegated to the "black" world where they admixed with people with more SSA, not less. 
> 
> See:
> "The Genetic Ancestry of African Americans, Latinos and European Americans Across the U.S.
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02929714004765
> 
> "Using a less conservative threshold, approximately 3.5% of European Americans have 1% or more African ancestry 
> ...


My home state doesn't seem to have many

----------


## Angela

> My home state doesn't seem to have many


Mine either. 

It's basically a southern U.S. phenomenom, and it's a few percent in about 10% of the population. That works out to about 1/64 ancestors or so.

Perhaps the closest other example is the Afrikaners, although in South Africa it's almost the whole population which has a few percent of mostly a mix of Malay, Indian and African.

----------


## matty74

I can see this happening in Louisiana with all the cajuns, creoles and very mixed population being the norm there compared to other Southern states. New Orleans was a definite melting pot and attracted people from the West Indies, Spain, France etc. due to its location.

----------


## Duarte

> Yea, you definitely look 100% white European. You could easily pass for more central/northern European than Spanish/Iberian. Then again, as an American, my idea of a Brazilian is someone like Adriana Lima or Neymar. I think we often forget how diverse people are in South America.


Hello, Marty. 
Brazil is a very diverse and respect for diversity is one of the first things we learn because the diversity is in school, on the streets and everywhere. There is no place for racial prejudice in Brazil and this is a crime by here. It matters our culture, not our ethnicity. Gisele Bündchen, Adriana Lima, Neymar are just a few examples of our diversity. 
Big hug.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Hello, Marty. 
> Brazil is a very diverse and respect for diversity is one of the first things we learn because the diversity is in school, on the streets and everywhere. There is no place for racial prejudice in Brazil and this is a crime by here. It matters our culture, not our ethnicity. Gisele Bündchen, Adriana Lima, Neymar are just a few examples of our diversity. 
> Big hug.


I thought a mixed person is called mulato! You keep saying white! Its not the same!

----------


## Duarte

> I thought a mixed person is called mulato! You keep saying white! Its not the same!


Hello Tutkun Arnaut,

Not in Brazil.
In Brazil are called mulattos the brown people that have the physiognomic traits similar to those of a black but with the skin, obviously, more clear. As I said before, in Brazil nobody requires the pedigree of a human to know if you are pure blood or mestizo. Only those who are interested in comparing a purebred pet do this here.
But for me, the concept of race matters little. If, for you, the fact that I am 95% Iberian + 5% African is enough for me to declare myself mulatto in accordance with his definition of what a mulatto is, I declare myself a mulatto. I am not ashamed to have SSA DNA and I believe that no Brazilian has. We all have SSA DNA, including Gisele Caroline Bündchen and Fernanda Lima. The fact is that if I say in Brazil that I am a mulatto, everyone here will find it strange and all will think that I am making fun of the "real" mulattoes. Former President of Brazil Fernando Henrique Cardoso once declared himself a mulatto and was massacred by the Brazilian press.
But do not worry. When to decide to go on a new tour of Europe, I will include Albania in the script, and if the immigration formulary of your country requires the declaration of ethnicity, I declare myself a mulatto, brown or black. When I am arriving, I will define with my family the best option for declaration. I hope to be welcomed, despite my ethnicity.

Greetings and big hug.
Duarte.

----------


## Aaron1981

> That's incorrect. A massive study was done on the subject, and the number of "white" Americans with "secret" SSA is extremely small. The vast majority of people in the U.S. have absolutely no SSA. Where it shows up most, predictably enough, is in the southern slave states.


USA is the big time exception, since the whole purpose of importing west Africans was for slavery. In Europe, at least in the UK, this might have been the case for some, and for a time, but eventually slavery was abolished and west Africans were treated far better on average than they were in USA. Many of which attained high rank in British society, and while arguably not equal, fared well.

----------


## Aaron1981

> Hello Tutkun Arnaut,
> 
> Not in Brazil.
> In Brazil are called mulattos the brown people that have the physiognomic traits similar to those of a black but with the skin, obviously, more clear. As I said before, in Brazil nobody requires the pedigree of a human to know if you are pure blood or mestizo. Only those who are interested in comparing a purebred pet do this here.
> But for me, the concept of race matters little. If, for you, the fact that I am 95% Iberian + 5% African is enough for me to declare myself mulatto in accordance with his definition of what a mulatto is, I declare myself a mulatto. I am not ashamed to have SSA DNA and I believe that no Brazilian has. We all have SSA DNA, including Gisele Caroline Bündchen and Fernanda Lima. The fact is that if I say in Brazil that I am a mulatto, everyone here will find it strange and all will think that I am making fun of the "real" mulattoes. Former President of Brazil Fernando Henrique Cardoso once declared himself a mulatto and was massacred by the Brazilian press.
> But do not worry. When to decide to go on a new tour of Europe, I will include Albania in the script, and if the immigration formulary of your country requires the declaration of ethnicity, I declare myself a mulatto, brown or black. When I am arriving, I will define with my family the best option for declaration. I hope to be welcomed, despite my ethnicity.
> 
> Greetings and big hug.
> Duarte.


I wouldn't waste your time with that country. You've already been more than patient with the t-roll. I need to bite my tongue else be banned.

----------


## Angela

> USA is the big time exception, since the whole purpose of importing west Africans was for slavery. In Europe, at least in the UK, this might have been the case for some, and for a time, but eventually slavery was abolished and west Africans were treated far better on average than they were in USA. Many of which attained high rank in British society, and while arguably not equal, fared well.


Sorry, how does your comment relate in any way whatsoever to my post????

That was a rhetorical question. It doesn't.

As for Britain and slavery, the number of black people who made it to Britain was infinitesimable compared to the U.S. and absolutely no danger to your status quo. In some southern counties the percentage was 50% slave.

That's of course in no way meant to be a justification. It's an explanation.

Second of all, while it's admirable Britain abolished slavery, they helped created it with the Triangular Trade. I would suggest you read up on it before you climb up onto your righteous high horse. The mills of northern England were also kept running on southern cotton, and they continued to clamour for it all through the Civil War. The money from cotton fueled the Confederacy.

Plus, it almost seems from your post that you've forgotten or never knew that Britain ruled many islands in the Caribbean and those sugar fields were manned by black slaves. You think life was a bed of roses for them? You think there was no cat o'nine tales, no rape of native women? Where do you think light skinned Bajans come from?

This all smacks of incredible hypocrisy if you ask me. Hasn't France always maintained that's a bedrock characteristic of England?


The moral of this story: don't attack others unless your hands are clean.

Also, some knowledge of your own country's history helps too.

As does reading comprehension.

Inconsequential, but, in American parlance a mulatto is half black, half white, i.e. Barack Obama. From my understanding Latin America in general has lots of words for the various admixtures. I'm sure Brazil does as well, until the appearance is basically white.

----------


## matty74

Hahah wow. I just helped my 5th grader with his social studies homework and one of the topics was the triangular trade network in the U.S. colonies. You could make the argument that Great Britain perhaps has had the most negative impact worldwide when it comes to the subjugation and exploitation of indigenous peoples around the world.

----------


## Duarte

> I wouldn't waste your time with that country. You've already been more than patient with the t-roll. I need to bite my tongue else be banned.


Hello Aaron.
I have great sympathy for Canada and Canadians. My son completed high school at a high school in the town of Langley, near Vancouver, and along with him I had the opportunity to meet Canada from Coast to Coast. Wonderful. I'd rather not get into arguments about black slavery. There are no saints in this history, and all European colonial powers, without exception, carry their share of guilt. In the colonial city of Ouro Preto, near Belo Horizonte, in the Museu da Inconfidência, there is a wing dedicated to slavery. In it can be seen shackles, chains, whips, in short, everything that was used to mark, to whip, to torture, to arrest blacks. A true chamber of horrors that immediately undoes any romanticized image of slavery in Brazil. I know that my maternal grandfather's family was made up of slave masters, and I only hope that my SSA DNA has come to me consensually and not because of the rape of some slave girl in the slave quarters. 
Greetings and a big hug.
Duarte.

----------


## Degredado

> So far as I know, only in the U.S. was the "one drop" rule applied. Of course, they had to prove it, which is why people were forced to leave their areas, families etc. 
> 
> Horrible, all of it, but Brazil's way of dealing with it was more sensible. It worked the same way in Cuba and South Africa.


I wonder if the US will ever abandon the shockingly, openly racist "one drop rule", which essentially equates African ancestry with a stain that, in no matter how inexpressive of an amount, entirely spoils and negates a person's non-African ancestry. This view goes hand in hand with the rule which stated that a black person was worth three fifths of a white one. I find it really strange that even African-Americans still embrace it to this day.

----------


## Degredado

On a sidenote, we have an Albanian in the thread acting like he's an aristocratic plantation owner from Virginia. God bless the internet.

----------


## matty74

> On a sidenote, we have an Albanian in the thread acting like he's an aristocratic plantation owner from Virginia. God bless the internet.


Who knows? It could be the language barrier and maybe something got lost in the translation. I'm always willing to give some the benefit of the doubt but it sure didn't look good.

----------


## Salento

> I wonder if the US will ever abandon the shockingly, openly racist "one drop rule", which essentially equates African ancestry with a stain that, in no matter how inexpressive of an amount, entirely spoils and negates a person's non-African ancestry. This view goes hand in hand with the rule which stated that a black person was worth three fifths of a white one. I find it really strange that even African-Americans still embrace it to this day.


The “one drop rule” doesn’t exist anymore in the US, it was adopted by some States, but not at the Federal level.
Some of your comments are only your opinion.

----------


## LABERIA

> Hello Tutkun Arnaut,
> 
> Not in Brazil.
> In Brazil are called mulattos the brown people that have the physiognomic traits similar to those of a black but with the skin, obviously, more clear. As I said before, in Brazil nobody requires the pedigree of a human to know if you are pure blood or mestizo. Only those who are interested in comparing a purebred pet do this here.
> But for me, the concept of race matters little. If, for you, the fact that I am 95% Iberian + 5% African is enough for me to declare myself mulatto in accordance with his definition of what a mulatto is, I declare myself a mulatto. I am not ashamed to have SSA DNA and I believe that no Brazilian has. We all have SSA DNA, including Gisele Caroline Bündchen and Fernanda Lima. The fact is that if I say in Brazil that I am a mulatto, everyone here will find it strange and all will think that I am making fun of the "real" mulattoes. Former President of Brazil Fernando Henrique Cardoso once declared himself a mulatto and was massacred by the Brazilian press.
> But do not worry. When to decide to go on a new tour of Europe, I will include Albania in the script, and if the immigration formulary of your country requires the declaration of ethnicity, I declare myself a mulatto, brown or black. When I am arriving, I will define with my family the best option for declaration. I hope to be welcomed, despite my ethnicity.
> 
> Greetings and big hug.
> Duarte.


You and everyone is welcomed in Albania my friend. If you really intend to visit Albania, i suggest you to have a look to this thread to get more information:
Discover Albania

----------


## Degredado

> The “one drop rule” doesn’t exist anymore the US, it was adopted by some States, but not at the Federal level.
> The rest of your comments are only your opinion.


I am very much aware that it doesn't legally exist anymore, but it is still a major parameter and criterion for race relations in the US.

----------


## LABERIA

> I wouldn't waste your time with that country. You've already been more than patient with the t-roll. I need to bite my tongue else be banned.


Yes, he is a trolll, meanwhile you are a racist.

----------


## Duarte

> You and everyone is welcomed in Albania my friend. If you really intend to visit Albania, i suggest you to have a look to this thread to get more information:
> Discover Albania


Thanks for the kindness LABERIA. I will access the link you have sent (Thread: Discover Albania) with great pleasure and to know a little bit more about Albania. Many thanks for your kindness and attention, one more time. 
Greetings and a big hug.
Duarte.

----------


## Angela

> I wonder if the US will ever abandon the shockingly, openly racist "one drop rule", which essentially equates African ancestry with a stain that, in no matter how inexpressive of an amount, entirely spoils and negates a person's non-African ancestry. This view goes hand in hand with the rule which stated that a black person was worth three fifths of a white one. I find it really strange that even African-Americans still embrace it to this day.


The African-Americans are the ONLY Americans who hold onto it. It's a matter of pride. 

Too many people on this forum (not directed at you necessarily) make comments about American history and culture without knowing anything about it. 

Nor were the people of the United States the only ones to hold onto distinctions based on percent of ancestry.

Words in Latin America for mixed ancestry people:

During the Spanish colonial period, Spaniards developed a complex caste system based on race, which was used for social control and which also determined a person's rights in society.[22] There were four main categories of race: (1) Peninsular - a Spaniard born in Spain, (2) Criollo (fem. criolla) - a person of Spanish descent born in Mesoamerica, (3) Indio (fem. India) - a person who is a native of, or indigenous to, Mesoamerica, and (4) Negro (fem. Negra) - a person of African slave descent.[22] There were also other caste groups like the Mestizos/Mestizas that had one Spanish and one Indian parent. The Castizos which had one Mestizo parent and one Spanish parent, the children of a Castizo were generally accepted as a Criollo. Mulatto/Mulatta were usually the ones with one Spanish and one black parent, if a mulatto was born in slavery they were considered slaves as well unless the mother was free then they would be free too.."

So, no different than the American terms mulatto, quadroon, octaroon. Mestizo was half and half, castizo one quarter.


I would be very surprised if it were any different in Brazil.

I hardly think this is a better system:

"Unlike the United States where ancestry is used to define race, Latin American scholars came to agree by the 1970s that race in Latin America could not be understood as the “genetic composition of individuals” but instead “based upon a combination of cultural, social, and somatic considerations. In Latin America, a person's ancestry is quite irrelevant to racial classification. For example, full-blooded siblings can often be classified by different races (Harris 1964).[20][21]"

So, of two siblings, the blacker looking one suffers the discrimination while the other one doesn't? Sounds like a great system. In the U.S. the blacker looking one left family behind and "passed". Is that so much worse?

This is what they did in South Africa too, and it was a mess.

See:
https://www.theguardian.com/theguard.../features11.g2

 "Abraham Laing appealed in vain against Sandra's reclassification as coloured and she ended up in a boarding school 900km from home, lonely, a bedwetter. In 1967 she was reclassified white when the law changed to say the child of two white parents could not belong to another racial group. Blood tests proved she was the biological offspring of Abraham and Sannie."





Plus, if it was considered just fine to look black in Latin American, why did the governments urge the "whitening" of the population?
This attempt to "blame" certain countries for racism while absolving others is ridiculous. 

"An important phenomenon described for some parts of Latin America such as Brazil and Mexico is "Whitening" or "Mestizaje" describing the policy of planned racial mixing with the purpose of minimizing the non-white part of the population.[12][13] "

Biologically, blanqueamiento is the process of whitening by marrying a lighter skinned individual in order to produce lighter-skinned offspring.[7]
Blanqueamiento was enacted in national policies of many Latin American countries, particularly Brazil, Venezuela and Cuba, at the turn of the 20th century.[8][9][10] In most cases, these policies promoted European immigration as a means to whiten the population.[11]"

----------


## Degredado

> The African-Americans are the ONLY Americans who hold onto it. It's a matter of pride. 
> 
> Too many people on this forum (not directed at you necessarily) make comments about American history and culture without knowing anything about it. 
> 
> Nor were the people of the United States the only ones to hold onto distinctions based on percent of ancestry.
> 
> Words in Latin America for mixed ancestry people:
> 
> During the Spanish colonial period, Spaniards developed a complex caste system based on race, which was used for social control and which also determined a person's rights in society.[22] There were four main categories of race: (1) Peninsular - a Spaniard born in Spain, (2) Criollo (fem. criolla) - a person of Spanish descent born in Mesoamerica, (3) Indio (fem. India) - a person who is a native of, or indigenous to, Mesoamerica, and (4) Negro (fem. Negra) - a person of African slave descent.[22] There were also other caste groups like the Mestizos/Mestizas that had one Spanish and one Indian parent. The Castizos which had one Mestizo parent and one Spanish parent, the children of a Castizo were generally accepted as a Criollo. Mulatto/Mulatta were usually the ones with one Spanish and one black parent, if a mulatto was born in slavery they were considered slaves as well unless the mother was free then they would be free too.."
> ...


You've written nothing but facts, Angela. Still, the concepts you're speaking of - i.e. whitening of the population, rigid classification and hierarchization of people based on phenotype and ancestry - are largely regarded as racist and obsolete in Latin America, whereas the one drop rule continues to be acknowledged as a perfectly acceptable racial guideline to most Americans. To make a very complex discussion short, I think the only thing worse than hyperdescent is hypodescent.

Anyway, my other post wasn't meant to come off as an anti-American rant. This is just one of those socio-cultural peculiarities that make the US so unique, for good and for bad, to everyone else.

----------


## Salento

“If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.”  :Satisfied:

----------


## Angela

> You've written nothing but facts, Angela. Still, the concepts you're speaking of - i.e. whitening of the population, rigid classification and hierarchization of people based on phenotype and ancestry - are largely regarded as racist and obsolete in Latin America, whereas the one drop rule continues to be acknowledged as a perfectly acceptable racial guideline to most Americans. To make a very complex discussion short, I think the only thing worse than hyperdescent is hypodescent.
> 
> Anyway, my other post wasn't meant to come off as an anti-American rant. This is just one of those socio-cultural peculiarities that make the US so unique, for good and for bad, to everyone else.


If you think these things are true in 2019 America then you're misinformed or reading the situation incorrectly.

I'm sure nothing will convince you of the reality but I will leave you with an example which illustrates my point: Halle Berry's child is probably less than one quarter black genetically. Berry threw a hissy fit when media publications called the child mixed race and insisted that they refer to her as black. She also dragged the father into court because she thought he had allowed the child to get her hair straightened. Of course, she straigtens HER hair, or wears wigs. It's all political.

To call this child "black" is absurd imo, but it's what her mother wants. When she's old enough she'll decide for herself.


Barack Obama did the same thing. HE did not want to be referred to as mulatto, but as "black". 

The practice started with white people, although not in every state, but today it is blacks who drive this classification, not whites. In fact, most of us are afraid NOT to refer to mixed blood people as black lest we be branded as racists who want to deny black ancestry, to make their contribution "invisible".

There are a lot of things to criticize in America and Italy and Spain and Brazil and every other country in the world, so long as you get your facts straight.

----------


## Carlos

I think the myth of Dracula is idealized, it must be horrible that you suck your blood, I do not know lately the nights are very silent or maybe it is not a myth, I do not want it to be reality.

----------


## davef

> I think the myth of Dracula is idealized, it must be horrible that you suck your blood, I do not know lately the nights are very silent or maybe it is not a myth, I do not want it to be reality.


Sorry, could you explain where your post is going?

----------


## Salento

> I think the myth of Dracula is idealized, it must be horrible that you suck your blood, I do not know lately the nights are very silent or maybe it is not a myth, I do not want it to be reality.


It happens! :) 
This way, maybe *☟*
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...717#post568717

----------


## matty74

biracial or multiracial are fairly common terms these days.

----------


## Duarte

> It happens! :) 
> This way, maybe *☟*
> https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...717#post568717


Hello Salento. 
Thank you for your support. I love Carlos. He has a great sense of humor. My father was O +, my mother A +, I am A +, my wife A - and my son A - . By the logic of the topic, whose link you posted, me and my son are points off the curve. In theory, it was for both of us to be women. LOL. I believe vampires are sucking and swapping our blood at night. LOL. But I believe that, with in a good mood, Carlos meant that you should not totally suppress the main genetic inheritance of an individual just because he has a minor genetic contribution from another ethnicity. It is as if a vampire were to come into his bedchamber every night and completely suck the blood of his dominant ethnicity. Well, that's speculation of mine. Only Carlos can explain better. Hugs to you and to our dear friend Carlos. I take the opportunity to say that I am a regular donor of blood, making a donation every six months. I invite all those in the forum who, if they can, to become them blood donors. It is a matter of solidarity with others. 
Greetings everyone.
Duarte.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Yes, he is a trolll, meanwhile you are a racist.


Why a T- roll? Its a genuine question for an European person! Don't we call Mulato a mixed race person? What would you call a genuine white Brazilian? There is a significant portion of Brazilian population with full European ancestry. Koreans have lighter skin, why don't we call them white? If the skin shade was to determine the whiteness . As for the person that despise our country not to worry! That person could be a "white Brazilian". Canada has a sizeable portion of its population with Mexican ancestry who also call themselves white.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

Its the same women in both pictures. Who remembers what she did?

----------


## Duarte

> Why a T- roll? Its a genuine question for an European person! Don't we call Mulato a mixed race person? What would you call a genuine white Brazilian? There is a significant portion of Brazilian population with full European ancestry. Koreans have lighter skin, why don't we call them white? If the skin shade was to determine the whiteness . As for the person that despise our country not to worry! That person could be a "white Brazilian". Canada has a sizeable portion of its population with Mexican ancestry who also call themselves white.


Do not worry, my friend. If my ethnicity bother you so much, that is a genuine European , I've already made the change on my profile. One drop is enough. You're right. Now I'm black and no one else needs to discuss or fight for it. Now peace and harmony is sealed, hope so. See and check out the change in my profile. 
Greetings.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Do not worry, my friend. If my ethnicity bother you so much, that is a genuine European , I've already made the change on my profile. One drop is enough. You're right. Now I'm black and no one else needs to discuss or fight for it. Now peace and harmony is sealed, hope so. See and check out the change in my profile. 
> Greetings.


Its not like it bothers me! It would not change my life for better if you wrote black or Indian. But for the sake of the truth you are a mixed race person! This forum is an international audience.So some of the views you share in Brasil about social construction are not shared in other places.

----------


## Salento

> Do not worry, my friend. If my ethnicity bother you so much, that is a genuine European , I've already made the change on my profile. One drop is enough. You're right. Now I'm black and no one else needs to discuss or fight for it. Now peace and harmony is sealed, hope so. See and check out the change in my profile. 
> Greetings.


You know who you are.
How you define yourself, should not be based on the opinion of Tutkun Arnaut, or anyone else.

I wouldn’t change anything, especially my Profile, just because Tutkun Arnaut has an opinion. lol

I get the statement and hint of sarcasm on your response. :)

----------


## Angela

> Its not like it bothers me! It would not change my life for better if you wrote black or Indian. But for the sake of the truth you are a mixed race person! This forum is an international audience.So some of the views you share in Brasil about social construction are not shared in other places.


What absurdity. I wonder what little minority ancestry you carry?

Plus, nobody deserves to be harassed over a matter of self-identity, especially when it comes to race, and especially not when it's such a courteous member.

You're going to get the infractions you so richly deserve.

----------


## Duarte

> Its not like it bothers me! It would not change my life for better if you wrote black or Indian. But for the sake of the truth you are a mixed race person! This forum is an international audience.So some of the views you share in Brasil about social construction are not shared in other places.


Dear Tutkun Arnaut.
I could have simply omitted my SSA DNA. On all calculators when I use oracle 4, no SSA ethnicity is presented. See the following example. Moreover, due to my appearance, a man with fair skin, blue eyes, strong and 1.82 m high, is not even perceived as foreigner in the white majority countries that I have visited. In the USA, when I was in a typical roadside diner with an American friend, there was a large store with decoration objects for country houses. In the region there were many of these houses. The nice lady (white) showed me several objects so I could decorate my country house and was very embarrassed when I told her that I was not American and that I did not even live in the region or the USA. It was my choice to post my oracle results that only show the primary (European) and secondary (African) population, since I think it's cool a white man with African ancestry and I think many people would also find it cool, especially Brazilians. I could never imagine that adopting the concept of ethnicity adopted in Brazil would violate international norms of ethnic classification because this is an international website and the way Brazil treats the issue matters little because it is a regional classification , parochial, and that only concerns the Brazilians and not the world. If its so, I ask apologize for my error. It was not intentional.
Duarte.

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Portuguese_Portugal @ 5.978168
2 Spanish_Extremadura @ 5.992268
3 Spanish_Spain @ 6.327335
4 Spanish_Galicia @ 6.545066
5 Spanish_Murcia @ 6.937581
6 Spanish_Baleares @ 7.218249
7 Spanish_Andalucia @ 7.809060
8 Spanish_Cataluna @ 7.989942
9 Provencal_Provence @ 8.465449
10 Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon @ 8.579922
11 Spanish_Valencia @ 8.809546
12 Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 10.260877
13 Swiss_Switzerland @ 10.762058
14 French_NorthwestFrance @ 10.872211
15 French_EastFrance @ 10.886386
16 Spanish_Canarias @ 10.958314
17 French_France @ 10.973870
18 Spanish_Aragon @ 11.407277
19 Spanish_Cantabria @ 11.770754
20 German_Germany @ 11.972765

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Portuguese_Portugal +50% Spanish_Murcia @ 4.882466


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Italian_Friul +25% Spanish_Canarias +25% Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.722140


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + German_NorthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.476932
2 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + German_SouthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.532102
3 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Czech_Czechia + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.606090
4 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_France + German_NorthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.641181
5 Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.645905
6 French_SouthFrance + Spanish_Canarias + Swiss_Switzerland + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.658790
7 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.664810
8 French_SouthFrance + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.675999
9 Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.677666
10 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_France + German_SouthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.693038
11 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal @ 4.697506
12 Italian_Friul + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.722140
13 Jew_Ashkenazi + Austrian_Austria + Basque_Spain + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.735291
14 Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Murcia + Spanish_Murcia + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.737254
15 Italian_Friul + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.741563
16 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Slovenian_Slovenia + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.753297
17 Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.754658
18 Italian_NorthIitaly + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.754892
19 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.761105
20 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Dane_Denmark + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.764399

Done.

----------


## Angela

> Dear Tutkun Arnaut.
> I could have simply omitted my SSA DNA. On all calculators when I use oracle 4, no SSA ethnicity is presented. See the following example. Moreover, due to my appearance, a man with fair skin, blue eyes, strong and 1.82 m high, is not even perceived as foreigner in the white majority countries that I have visited. In the USA, when I was in a typical roadside diner with an American friend, there was a large store with decoration objects for country houses. In the region there were many of these houses. The nice lady (white) showed me several objects so I could decorate my country house and was very embarrassed when I told her that I was not American and that I did not even live in the region or the USA. It was my choice to post my oracle results that only show the primary (European) and secondary (African) population, since I think it's cool a white man with African ancestry and I think many people would also find it cool, especially Brazilians. I could never imagine that adopting the concept of ethnicity adopted in Brazil would violate international norms of ethnic classification because this is an international website and the way Brazil treats the issue matters little because it is a regional classification , parochial, and that only concerns the Brazilians and not the world. If its so, I ask apologize for my error. It was not intentional.
> Duarte.
> 
> Least-squares method.
> 
> Using 1 population approximation:
> 1 Portuguese_Portugal @ 5.978168
> 2 Spanish_Extremadura @ 5.992268
> ...


Those are not international norms. They're Tutkun norms. There's a massive difference.

----------


## Angela

Remund, I think you may be out of here in record time. Anyone want to take bets on how long he'll last?

----------


## Alulkoy

> There was no dna testing in the past and many multi generational mulattoes passed as white in the US, based on the one drop rule at least 1/2 of all white Americans would be non white because it's highly unlikely someone don't have a single non Caucasian ancestor going back 400 years. The average Southern colonial have 1-2% SSA and even higher Amerindian often exceeding 3%. The reason why White North Americans are pred 95-100% European is because they received a continuous wave of migration that always refreshed the old population. Most white Americans in the Midwest, Coastal areas are of recent European origin.


White people in the South most definitely have more Black Sub Saharan ancestry than Native American ancestry, since they were in closer contact with their slave population for a longer amount of time, while the Native American populations were genocided and ethnically cleansed from their ancestral homelands. Though White Southerners usually hid their black ancestry by claiming the common Cherokee Blood Myth, which when investigated usually turns out to be completely false.
12% of Southerners have on average 1% SSA, While only 5% have .18 percent Native American. These White Southerners are the direct descendants of the very people who benefited from the genocide and removal of the Southeastern Native Nations from their ancestral homelands. Excuse me if I call bull on their mythical Cherokee Grand ma mas! If this were true they would still be affiliated with their recognised Cherokee Nations in NC or Oklahoma.

----------


## Angela

I don't know how many times people have to be told to stop spreading disinformation. George Walleys post is completely incorrect. The data is clear. The vast majority of white Americans, including those with colonial stock, and including those in the south, do not have any SSA or Indian ancestry, for that matter.

----------


## Joey37

I know I am one of those people...my great-aunts tested with Ancestry and got 1% SSA, which had to be from their Virginia born father (their mother was a first generation American; father French Canadian and mother-my mitochondrial great-great-grandmother-from Ireland); I got 0.1% SSA in 23andMe, so my grandmother no doubt got fewer African genes in the descent from her father, which can be quite random with elements of ancestry of small percentages.

----------


## Duarte

Data from nMonte3 Eurogenes K13 and K15 obtained at yourdnaportal.com:




> https://yourdnaportal.com/

----------


## kingjohn

afcorse he is white 
just because 3-4% sub sharan allells that doesn't make him to 
belong to other group rather than white .......

----------


## Duarte

> afcorse he is white 
> just because 3-4% sub sharan allells that doesn't make him to 
> belong to other group rather than white .......


Thanks by support KingJohn :)

----------


## Ian L

nice results

----------


## Duarte

> nice results


Thank you Ian L  :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------

